# 186 new samples WHEEEE !!



## phinds (Apr 26, 2013)

There's a fellow in Australia named David Clark who produced the CD "Timber in Australia in Color" which is an excellent resource for Australian timbers (and other world-wide timbers as well).

David and I recent renewed a correspondence we had started a couple of years ago and it turns out he's in the process of working with a wood scientist in China to create a Xylarium (in China) and he's buying wood samples from around the world to send to China. Those he is buying in the US and Canada, he is sending to me first so that I can get pics of them for my site and then he'll pay me to send them on to China.

This is about 2/3rd of a batch of 186 samples that he just had sent to me; the rest are already photographed and are waiting for my new end grain process. This will make a really nice addition to the site.

[attachment=23715]


----------



## BarbS (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, Paul. What a bonus. Your site is the "go-to" source for ID work, and I appreciate all you do for the woodworking community!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow- Looks like you have some sanding to do. Thanks Paul for the wood database you provide all of us.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 26, 2013)

That's a great addition to an already great site!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2013)

That's great Paul. You have your own impressive xylotheque already. In fact, many of us on this support group forum do. Comgrats on that huge addition. 

.


----------

